# Looking for Lease/Club in NW Ga



## David T (Mar 2, 2017)

I am looking for a lease or club in either Catoosa, Dade, Walker, Whitfield, Murray for the 17/18 deer season.


----------



## RossVegas (Mar 7, 2017)

If you run accross anything, let me know.  They seem to be few and far between up this way.


----------



## basecamphuntclub (Mar 11, 2017)

*Hunting Leases*

Hunting leases in the counties you mentioned are real hard to get. I started buying properties just so my members can hunt on them. Costly but rewarding!

I have 2 member spots available in Whitfield County on 70 private acres.

$1395.00 a year per hunter. Loaded with game and not hunted since 2005!

PM me if I can be of any assistance. Available to show the property anytime!


----------

